# 08-03 Shark River



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Keeper ratio is up. 5 shorts to 1 keeper. Previous reports give 15 to 1 or 10 to 1. 

Had a good day. Lots of very small peanot bunker (1" ) along the beach, but nothing under them. Water was gin clear and very easy to see what was going on.


----------

